# No more 2.0T engine on 2017s???



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Unless there's some huge mistake on VW.com, the R-Line SEL (order only) has the 1.8T engine and auto transmission only. 

http://www.vw.com/models/beetle/trims/2017/2017-r-line-sel-trim/edit/

Go to "Summary" and scroll down. Also click the "Technical Specs": no 2.0T is mentioned.


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

CAFE May have input into this equation. CAFE standards For 2017 Passenger cars with footprint of 41 and 55 sq ft or less are 44 mpg and 33 mpg respectively... Up from 41 and 31 in 2016. 
I guess we can expect smaller engines in the future.
Blue316


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Mistake on the web site. It starts out saying 2.0, but on the backend specs it looks like the standard 1.8 html. Not surprised as the 17 R-Line Beetle wasn't even indexed on the web site a week ago. I have a copy of the order sheet from the dealer as I'm heavily considering ordering one, and it states 2.0 TSI. I'm told its not the gen 3 as in MK7 GTI, but is the (gen 2?) as was in the MK6 GTI. I''d like an absolute answer.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

definitely not a gen2, we did not get the gen2 motor here in the US.

posted via Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> Mistake on the web site. It starts out saying 2.0, but on the backend specs it looks like the standard 1.8 html. Not surprised as the 17 R-Line Beetle wasn't even indexed on the web site a week ago. I have a copy of the order sheet from the dealer as I'm heavily considering ordering one, and it states 2.0 TSI. I'm told its not the gen 3 as in MK7 GTI, but is the (gen 2?) as was in the MK6 GTI. I''d like an absolute answer.


2.0t R-Line SEL was available as a build for 2017 but they are no longer offering them if you didn't ore-order them. 1.8t is the only option for 2017 if you didn't order earlier this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

DirtyDubbs said:


> 2.0t R-Line SEL was available as a build for 2017 but they are no longer offering them if you didn't ore-order them. 1.8t is the only option for 2017 if you didn't order earlier this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not according to the dealer, Looking at current order sheets, and it does not state "no longer order able" like the GTI 2 door.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> Not according to the dealer, Looking at current order sheets, and it does not state "no longer order able" like the GTI 2 door.


We tried ordering one a couple weeks ago and they wouldn't take it. I work for VW dealer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

No more leather on the top of the line (SEL) model either...
.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

I was at the dealership today getting a part for my 2012 Turbo and noticed that almost all the beetles on the lot now had a "turbo" badge on the bumper...the only one missing the "Turbo" badge was the new Pink Beetle. Each of these cars had the spoiler like previous Turbo and R line cars, but the exhaust was on the left side like a base Beetle, Jetta, Golf...Started looking at the spec sheets, and each car is a 1.8T car. 

When in the dealership, I pulled out the Beetle pamphlet, and there wasn't even an R-Line listed for 2017, and the 1.8T appears to be the only engine option available. (albeit there's probably still a TDi, but there was no 2.0T listed)


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I hope they bring back the 2.5L (non-turbo). The turbos have a nice sound and initial speed, but don't compare to overall power as the 2.5L IMHO... I have been driving some turbo loaners from my VW dealer recently. I do, however, really like the radio with CarPlay though...


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Sent from my 2PYB2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

the beet said:


> I hope they bring back the 2.5L (non-turbo). The turbos have a nice sound and initial speed, but don't compare to overall power as the 2.5L IMHO... I have been driving some turbo loaners from my VW dealer recently. I do, however, really like the radio with CarPlay though...


After owning a 2.5 and now having a 1.8tsi, the turbo is faster in all areas, along with better fuel economy. Throw in the ability to easily and cheaply add horsepower through a plug in (JB or Neuspeed) or tune (APR, etc...), and there isn't much reason to desire a 2.5 besides possible longevity and easier maintenance after 120k. The 2.5 is very reliable and low maintenance. The 1.8tsi hasn't been around long enough for us to see how it will be in the long term. I'm at 45k on my Jetta 1.8tsi, and my wife is around 30k in her Beetle 1.8tsi, and, knock on wood, they have been solid.

Maybe the very slight turbo lag is making your internal dyno get thrown off, or you were driving 1.4 turbos? Here are Car and Driver's instrumented tests of both versions. The 1.8tsi is quicker and faster in every aspect 

*Car and Driver 2012 Beetle 2.5 test:*
Zero to 60 mph: 8.5 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 24.7 sec
Street start, 5-60 mph: 9.0 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 4.1 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 5.8 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.5 sec @ 85 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 113 mph

*Car and Driver 2016 Beetle Dune 1.8tsi test*
Zero to 60 mph: 7.4 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 20.5 sec
Zero to 110 mph: 27.4 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 8.4 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 3.7 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 5.9 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 15.6 sec @ 90 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 118 mph


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Well, I've been driving a 2016 Turbo Jetta all week and am not impressed. It gets the same fuel economy around 30 mpg (real measured figures) and has no initial pick up when compared to my 2012 2.5L in line 5. If I need quick speed from a dead stop or very slow, it doesn't perform as well, at least compared to mine. I can only call them as I see them... 

Either way, there is really no reason not to bring back the 2.5. Maybe it is cheaper to go the other route...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I don't know what the 2016 Tiguan I had last week had in it (was a turbo as well) but the Jetta is a 4 cyl SE. Don't know what size the engine is though other than that. Not impressed... :thumbdown:


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

Owned a 2.5L equipped 2006 Jetta, and at the time drove several 2.0T jettas to compare to. The 2.5 was very competent to move the car, but the 2.0T definitely bettered the 2.5L in power and torque.

At this time I own a 2.0T beetle, and it's a fantastic car. The only downfall is the turbo lag, but it still pulls better than any non modified 2.5L vw production vehicle.

Was sad that the 1.8T is now the turbo model, and the R has vanished from the line up. 

Bringing back the 2.5L doesn't really make any sense from a corporate perspective. It was an engine intended for the na market only whereas the 1.4 and 1.8 engines are global. You also achieve the same power with better fuel economy (on paper). Pretty similar evening in real world driving.

Sent from my 2PYB2 using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

flynavyj said:


> Owned a 2.5L equipped 2006 Jetta, and at the time drove several 2.0T jettas to compare to. The 2.5 was very competent to move the car, but the 2.0T definitely bettered the 2.5L in power and torque.
> 
> At this time I own a 2.0T beetle, and it's a fantastic car. The only downfall is the turbo lag, but it still pulls better than any non modified 2.5L vw production vehicle.
> 
> ...


Yeah,... maybe it's the lag-time I'm referring to. The mpg is the same. Everything else is negligible, as far as I am concerned. I realize the foreign models are all Turbos. 

It is interesting the Touareg and Atlas are still available in non Turbo...


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Dan00Hawk said:


> After owning a 2.5 and now having a 1.8tsi, the turbo is faster in all areas, along with better fuel economy. Throw in the ability to easily and cheaply add horsepower through a plug in (JB or Neuspeed) or tune (APR, etc...), and there isn't much reason to desire a 2.5 besides possible longevity and easier maintenance after 120k. The 2.5 is very reliable and low maintenance. The 1.8tsi hasn't been around long enough for us to see how it will be in the long term. I'm at 45k on my Jetta 1.8tsi, and my wife is around 30k in her Beetle 1.8tsi, and, knock on wood, they have been solid.
> 
> Maybe the very slight turbo lag is making your internal dyno get thrown off, or you were driving 1.4 turbos? Here are Car and Driver's instrumented tests of both versions. The 1.8tsi is quicker and faster in every aspect
> 
> ...


I'd guess the 2016 Jetta turbo that you were driving was the 1.4tsi, which has performance more or less similar to the 2.5 (see below). This could explain why the 2.5 in your Beetle felt a bit more responsive, with the Beetle being maybe 100 lbs lighter than the Jetta that your drove. But the 1.8tsi next to the 2.5 would show tail lights in every type of acceleration contest. I liked my 2.5, but am quite happier with my 1.8, especially after an APR tune. 

*Car and Driver 2016 Jetta 1.4tsi test*
Zero to 60 mph: 8.4 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 22.4 sec
Zero to 120 mph: 40.5 sec
Rolling start, 5-60 mph: 9.2 sec
Top gear, 30-50 mph: 4.3 sec
Top gear, 50-70 mph: 5.9 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 16.3 sec @ 87 mph


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Yes, it is a TSI. I would imagine the added weight in the front would help more when there is snow on the ground as well...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Despite being 'Sold Order Only,' there are 3 R-Line 2.0T SELs at dealerships:
https://www.cars.com/for-sale/searc...To=listing-691550643&moveTo=listing-688210246

The new bodykit and 20" wheels look AWESOME. I wish the Beetle Turbo/R-Line had looked like this years ago. It reminds me so much of the bodykit they added to Scirocco 16V (like the one in my garage  ).


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Side note: the 2.0T engines look nearly identical to the 1.8Ts. The only difference I see are a black coolant tank cap on the 2.0T vs. a blue one on the 1.8T.

2.0T:









1.8T Beetle:









I double checked it against a Jetta GLI, which would have the same 2.0T engine. GLI: 









But the CC and Tiguan have a very different 2.0T:









FWIW, I'm not up on all the 2.0T iterations. I know the 2.0T in my GTI is the most recent gen engine (EA888?) and the 2.0Ts in the other vehicles are still the 'old' one. AFAIK the Beetle and Jetta GLI have not been updated to the newest engine, so they have something...in between?

Just for reference, here's the current GTI 2.0T. In addition to the black coolant cap, there's tube that comes out of the front of the engine cover, some different piping near the fan on the passenger side, and the intake/filter cover is more square.


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

*I Still Like My 2.5*

Beet:

I am with you on this one. I tested 2.0T and 2.5s in 2012 and ended up buying a Denim Blue 2.5 (Fender) auto that we still have today. For daily driving, I thought the 2.5 was less peaky and way more smooth at idle than the 2.0T. I have no desire to modify any of my cars beyond stock form in any way. Just needed and wanted something with a bit of style and practicality. It is our second car that we use when our schedule does not allow us to ride to work together or when we go downtown (Stuttgart, GE) and need a smaller car for traffic and parking.


We do tend to drive it in Sport mode (I admit) for better acceleration and quicker downshift. Another 20-30 hp would be nice from the factory but I am okay with the car as is. No carbon fowling to worry about.

I guess I am an old fart (52 now) with my old tech engine. :roll eyes:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Stu3 said:


> Beet:
> 
> I am with you on this one. I tested 2.0T and 2.5s in 2012 and ended up buying a Denim Blue 2.5 (Fender) auto that we still have today. For daily driving, I thought the 2.5 was less peaky and way more smooth at idle than the 2.0T. I have no desire to modify any of my cars beyond stock form in any way. Just needed and wanted something with a bit of style and practicality. It is our second car that we use when our schedule does not allow us to ride to work together or when we go downtown (Stuttgart, GE) and need a smaller car for traffic and parking.
> 
> ...


Well,... I just bit the bullet and purchased a new Beetle in December. The deal was too good to pass up and I was still able to find a model with the features I prefer, sans the 2.5L engine. So, my new vehicle is a 1.8 Turbo, 2016 Beetle Classic. Since all of the new Beetles are Turbo, I really didn't have a choice in the matter. My daughter will get my 2012 2.5L, and hopefully take good care of it. 

I have to say, I have not been a fan of the Turbo in the past, (really didn't see the need/benefit, not crazy about extra things to break) but am obviously going to give it a chance. I believe I am getting a mild increase in miles per gallon, but still need to evaluate further.


----------



## Steve Beetle (Mar 23, 2016)

*after first oil change*

Beet, After your first oil change you will see improved gas mileage. I know I did! Wait till the owner manual 10k recommendation and go with Castro Edge 5w40 just like the manual states. You will see results. During that first 10k don't be surprised if you have to add oil but after the 10k oil change it's spot on.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Steve Beetle said:


> Beet, After your first oil change you will see improved gas mileage. I know I did! Wait till the owner manual 10k recommendation and go with Castro Edge 5w40 just like the manual states. You will see results. During that first 10k don't be surprised if you have to add oil but after the 10k oil change it's spot on.


I've had the new car for about two months now. My daily drive is 100 miles. I took a few measurements to see exactly what kind of mileage I am getting with the 1.8T and so far I am getting better than 32.5 miles a gallon. At least two miles a gallon better than what I was averaging in the 2.5L. Not a substantial improvement, but I'm happy with it. FYI: most of my driving is highway.


----------

